# New download C&CC sites 2009



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

I have uploaded an Auto Route 2007 Push Pin File to the Download section.
I have used the latest edition of 'Your Place in the Country' from the C&CC,2009 Edition. 
I have added every new site as well as the Forest Holiday Sites (the icon for these is a green tree).
I have added Full UK postcode and the Dates the site is open from-to, to every entry. The figure in bracket is the page reference to the brochure.
The information may also include other important info. eg. No dogs, own san. Mems only etc.
The information for each site is obtained by right clicking the icon and then <show information>. (sorry about 'sucking eggs')
Any icons that are ringed in yellow are ones that are 'open all year'.
Hopefully all information is correct, I know one postcode is incorrect in the brochure so it is given for that site with a '?''
I have given the Booking Tel. no. (central booking) for the Forest Holiday sites rather than the site No. as it is a 'Freephone' number.
The file was created from Autoroute 2007. I don't know if it is backwardly compatible,sorry.
Brian


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow that sounds mightly impressive and alot of hard work, thank you. 

Not a clue what you are on about with 80% of it, but I am sure Andy will and we will be able to use it.

thanks again
Mandy


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Thank you, very useful.


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

mandyandandy said:


> Wow that sounds mightly impressive and alot of hard work, thank you.
> 
> Not a clue what you are on about with 80% of it, but I am sure Andy will and we will be able to use it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comment, Mandy. 
It took a couple of evenings, it was worth it and hopefully it will be useful to members.
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Your hard work looks very useful. I have downloaded the file but how do I open it? It seems to need another programme to decompress the file.
Can anyone help?
Chris


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Patchworkqueen said:


> Hi Your hard work looks very useful. I have downloaded the file but how do I open it? It seems to need another programme to decompress the file.
> Can anyone help?
> Chris


Yes it needs to be extracted, it is a RAR file. Use WinRAR which you can download, use goggle to find it. You can use it for free but it is shareware. I am sure that there are other programs that do the same thing but that is the one I use. You have the option from WinRAR where to extract the file to, create a folder or use the one that the RAR file is in.
(Remember: As a routine precaution you should always use a virus checker before opening a downloaded file)
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## 109481 (Jan 25, 2008)

Where do I find the 'download section'?
Skimbo


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Look under "Resources"

or click Here >> Useful Downloads <<


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Brian-Downloaded Trial version of WinRaR and all sorted.
Well done....how long will it take you to do the CC sites? :wink: :lol:


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Telbell said:


> Thanks Brian-Downloaded Trial version of WinRaR and all sorted.
> Well done....how long will it take you to do the CC sites? :wink: :lol:


Sorry, not a member of the CC, so don't have their details!
Brian


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Got it downloaded to an icon on the desktop, but it won't open. Is it because I'm a Mac (if you see what I mean :? )

We are not members of the C & CC and just thought the other day that such a list would be so useful so thanks for the hard work even if we can't open it.

Sue


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

jollyinteresting.co.uk have CC, C&CC, CLs and CSs POIs - but not the up to date version and not with as much info.

You must be mad! But thank you for your efforts!


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Suenliam said:


> Got it downloaded to an icon on the desktop, but it won't open. Is it because I'm a Mac (if you see what I mean :? )
> 
> We are not members of the C & CC and just thought the other day that such a list would be so useful so thanks for the hard work even if we can't open it.
> 
> Sue


Hi Sue,
Sorry been away for a few days. 
You do have the program AutoRoute 2007 installed on your computer? not just the download? It is only a push pin file that needs Microsoft (spit) Autoroute 2007 (can you get this for a Mac?) to run. 
Cheers,
Brian


----------

